# Selenotypus plumipes



## hornet (Mar 7, 2010)

Got this girl a few days back, never realised how gorgeous this species was, the back legs are so damn furry and they are such a placid species.


----------



## hornet (Mar 7, 2010)

mind you they will get agro if you push them lol


----------



## hoppyone (Mar 7, 2010)

Nice looking spider's


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Mar 26, 2010)

Hey mate is this a northern or southern, just got a northern off Wal, awesome critter although will rear up quite willingly.


----------



## Klaery (Mar 26, 2010)

Northern


----------



## potato matter (Mar 27, 2010)

It's been ages since iv'e kept Plumpies. After seeing these pics it has inspired me to get more, when I get some cash at least.


----------



## aanje (Jan 13, 2011)

me and my son got a a plupies and she is much more placid than our rubiseta although she is the more pretty of the 2


----------



## -Peter (Jan 13, 2011)

I got a bit plumpies over Christmas myself.
Love your interests Hornet, bromeliads, reptiles, arachnids and other inverts. What else are you filling your house with?


----------



## hornet (Jan 13, 2011)

orchids, cacti, succulents (both suffering with this wet i must say) orchids, carnivorous plants, molluscs and crustaceans


----------



## Radar (Jan 13, 2011)

I've got a pair of plumebo here (ID'd by the man himself) that I found early last year. They certainly have an attitude. One spends most of her time using her fangs to try and take the top of her enclosure, you walk past and can hear her 'clicking' the lid.


----------

